# FrankenToro (?) 824 (38080 or 38085) Impeller Condition



## Snowcat (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks to this forum, I found the general checklist for evaluating a used snowblower on the Gilson Snowblower Shop website and I think I was able to make a good decision on this purchase, which I will be picking up next week. 

I didn't make a note of the exact model number but after some time in front of the Toro parts diagrams, it appears I am getting a 1984-1993 824.

However, this machine appears to be a FrankenToro because all of the images I see on the web, the Tecumseh engine is painted black. On mine, the engine is painted white (photo attached), like the engines on the older Ariens. Also, the remote throttle control knob/rod has been removed from the control panel, and there is just the throttle control lever on the engine, by the choke. When I asked about it, the seller suggested that the remote throttle control was an "option" on this model. I think he was feeding me a baloney sandwich on that point, but regardless, I followed the instructions on the Gilson Shop site and the motor seems to be in good working order.

Here is my question: my inspection of the impeller revealed blades with three different angles to the tip. The Gilson Snowblower Shop checklist has images of impellers in different conditions, noting that they can get bent way out of shape, even backwards. Should all three blades on this 824 impeller be bent at the same angle (and thus two of mine need to be re-shaped), or was it originally designed with three different angles to the impeller blades - one straight, one bent 45 degrees and one bent 90 degrees (angles approximate)?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looks like he put an engine on that came off an areins. earliy toro 824's had three foward speeds and reverse later ones had two reverse and three foward speeds from what i've seen


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Definitely looks like an engine from a different blower. It is possible he removed it and painted it, but if I was doing that white wouldn't be my first choice. Are the augers painted white as well or is that just a trick of light in the picture?

As for the impeller, all 3 blades should look the same. I don't know how those 24" models are, but the smaller 21" models had some seriously over reinforced impeller blades which makes me wonder how that happened. At some time it was probably abused or at least used on a gravel driveway. That makes me wonder how much stuff got stuck in the augers as well. It could be your auger gear box has had quite a few shocks in that one.

I think maybe you should pass on that one based only on his deceptive advertising. I have no problem with someone replacing an engine, but they should have no problem admitting that. Heck, most would probably consider that to be a selling point.

Speaking of engine, that looks to have a new fuel tank as well. That looks like the plastic one with the larger fuel cap and the ring molded around it.


----------



## Snowcat (Oct 26, 2013)

For speed controls, it has 3 forward, 2 reverse.


----------



## Snowcat (Oct 26, 2013)

The augers are black. Just a trick of the light makes them look a lighter color. The gas tank is plastic. For the bent impeller blades, I don't suppose I can just reach in there with vice grips and tweak them back into shape?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Depends on how bent they are. I usually use an adjustable wrench for shaping and a couple hammers for straightening. I have seen guys on youtube heat them up first, but I don't have a torch. You will probably have to take the front end apart and pull the impeller out to do it properly.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Snowcat, I bought a JD blower a few years back and Shryp noticed one of my blades was bent backwards(I cannot find the pics, lost in the deep dark secrets of the internet, sorry). My buddy is a welder and he had to heat it up to get it back in shape. Just make sure the support angle weld is not ruined. I would also check the main disc of the impeller to make sure it's true. 
Here's a link to a good Toro repair that may help. Just follow the side videos to get all the series.


----------



## Snowcat (Oct 26, 2013)

_<<I didn't make a note of the exact model number but after some time in front of the Toro parts diagrams, it appears I am getting a 1984-1993 824....However, this machine appears to be a FrankenToro because all of the images I see on the web, the Tecumseh engine is painted black>>_

Finally brought Frankentoro home last night. It is a 1984 (38080 SN 4001831) with a Tecumseh HM80-155326N engine, though I am not sure how to determine the year of the engine, which appears to have been a later addition. 

We fit it in the back of my wife's Highlander by removing the discharge chute and tipping the handlebars down to the floor and secured it like that. 1-hour drive home with all the windows down because of the smell of the gas the spilled out of the carb bowl. Doh.

Bring on the snow!


----------

